# problems growing dwarf hairgrass



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

For some reason I can't seem to get dwarf hairgrass to grow in my 10G, I pretty sure i have all the specs to be capable to grow it, i have about 3.6 wpg, eco complete substrate and dose with excel. Anyone have any suggestions on maybe how to get it growing?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

can you describe your problem? not much info is given. is the plant not spreading? dying?
if you bought it from florida aquatics, it's going to take some time to convert from emmersed to submersed form.


----------



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

it just doesnt seem to wanna spread, it begins to shoots out runners but they dont seem to wanna grow very high


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

what species is this? it might be the substrate...


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I notice that some rooted/plants that reproduce through runners take some time to get established. But once they are established, they grow like weeds. How long has it been since you first planted them?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

+1 on what ValorG said. Another trick I've learned is to grow it emersed, first. This worked for me with belem hair grass.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I had the same problem when I first started with dhg. My 2x2 patch would not spread and some of it was dislodged by bottom dwellers and floated to the top. Once floating it would start growing faster, but I'm sure the whole point of dhg is to produce a carpet on the substrate.  I replanted the stems and after a week trimmed the tops of it even though there wasn't significant growth. From then on it's been spreading rather rapidly. With continued trimming, the plants will get the message to spread horizontally.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I have the opposite problem & I am thinking ofplacing some plastic dividers in the substrate to keep it check.
I grow it in a substrate callled oil dri


----------

